# Wish me luck!



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay, not wanting to jinx myself, but I'm nervous and excited and would welcome any good thoughts anyone has to spare...

I have two job interviews next week! One is for a kennel attendant at a dog/cat boarding facility that also does doggy daycare. The other is for an animal husbandry tech at the medical center of a college nearby. Both are basically taking care of animals all day, cleaning animal enclosures, as well as observing behavior, doing medical processes for the animals (more so the second one), etc...Basically exactly what I'd like to do!  Really, really hoping one of the interviews goes well enough to end up in a job! Fingers and toes are all crossed.


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Awesome, I hope you get the second one!!!


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Sending good juju your way!


----------



## Phoebster13 (Jul 28, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

writergirlmel said:


> Sending good juju your way!


For those who are lacking an army to English dictionary, juju is luck or superstition.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

How exciting! You'll get offers for both I'm sure!


----------



## Tanngu87 (Sep 9, 2010)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> For those who are lacking an army to English dictionary, juju is luck or superstition.


Oops. Militarese strikes again! Well, at least I didn't use an acronym.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Please don't start that. I'll have to look them up. My brain doesn't understand that the letters in acronyms mean words.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the good wishes!  I think both interviews went really well, so fingers remain crossed! Should hopefully hear back from one of them in a week or so. I also have a third interview now, for a cashier job at a sporting goods store, next Monday. Less exciting, but hey, I'll take what I can get right now. :lol:


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I was about to post earlier, asking how they went. Then I realized it was only Tuesday.


----------

